# Oregon Retriever Trial Club



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any news?

Mike


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Extremely difficult delayed quad I'm Open. 48 starters 12 back without handles and 8 handles called back to 2nd series. No report on qual. Calbacks in Open are
1,5,6,7,8,10,12,13,14,21,23,25,29,32,37,39,42,46,47,49


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

I'd like to think you forgot a number...

Go get em with the other two.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I wish I had but he did a great land blind as test dog!
16 back to 3rd series in Open. 
1,5,6,7,8,10,12,13,23,25,29,32,39,42,46,47


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Any Qual results... thanks.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Qual scrapped 4th series. Will start new test in morning. Do not have callbacks sorry.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks to 4th
1,6,8,23,25,29,32,39,46,47


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Qual placements. Only 4 finished. 
1st. Budo / Garrison
2nd. Champ / Evans
3rd. Austin / Gonia
4th. Storm / Henninger


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go John and Storm. Sounds like it was tough Qual. Thanks Kim for keeping us informed.

Go Brown Dog.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats on the Qual 4th Dave!

Is that Rain in the middle of your avatar?

Rick


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd series
25 dogs
2,5,7,8,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,30,31,32,33,34,35


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open results
1st. Pirate / Patopea
2nd. Abby / Henninger
3rd. Dilly / Rauff
4th. Bobby / Gonia
RJ. Pete / Gonia
Jams. Fly / K Johnston, Pilot / W Johnston, Dutch / Gonia, Stanley / Gunn


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Derby callbacks - all dogs back to 2nd series

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series
2,5,8,12,13,14,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,26,31,33,34


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Rick....Thanks. Yes, that is Rain in the middle, Storm on the right and Tyvan on the left. Hope all is going well with you and Ace. Dave


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Heavy fog-still not running at 9:15


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

JKL said:


> Open results
> 1st. Pirate / Patopea
> 2nd. Abby / Henninger
> 3rd. Dilly / Rauff
> ...


way to hang in there Kim...I think you have an awfully tough circuit up there,with a lot of world class dogs and trainers...really nice people there too


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Any news??


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess since I went home nobody else cares to report, sorry.


----------

